# KeyEvent vom Internet Explorer überschreiben



## levtolstoi (7. Okt 2016)

Hallo liebe Forumgemeinde,
ist das möglich ein KeyEvent z.B. KeyDown in einem Java-Programm überschreiben?
Ich möchte die F-Tasten (F1 bis F9) überschreiben, d.h. wenn z.B. F1-Taste gedrückt wird, dann soll Internet Explorer geschlossen werden und ein Fenster in meinem Desktop Programm geöffnet werden. D.h. Ausgangsposition: ich habe eine Java Desktop Programm, wo ich Internet Explorer aufrufe, d.h. fernsteuere.
Danke!
Gruß


----------



## VfL_Freak (7. Okt 2016)

Moin,


levtolstoi hat gesagt.:


> ist das möglich ein KeyEvent z.B. KeyDown in einem Java-Programm überschreiben?


ja, ist es ...
Mach' Dich mal mit den _*KeyListener*_ vertraut, damit kannst Du jeden Tastendruck spezifisch auswerten und überschreiben!
https://docs.oracle.com/javase/tutorial/uiswing/events/keylistener.html

Gruß Klaus


----------



## levtolstoi (7. Okt 2016)

Hallo Vfl_Freak,
noch zu der Ausgangsposition: der Focus ist auf dem Internet Explorer, d.h. nicht auf dem Hauptfenster.
Das was du beschreibst, funktioniert wenn der Focus auf der Java Anwendung ist.
Gruß


----------



## VfL_Freak (7. Okt 2016)

Moin,


levtolstoi hat gesagt.:


> ist das möglich ein KeyEvent z.B. KeyDown in einem Java-Programm überschreiben?


Dies war doch die Frage, oder ??



levtolstoi hat gesagt.:


> Ich möchte die F-Tasten (F1 bis F9) überschreiben, d.h. wenn z.B. F1-Taste gedrückt wird, dann soll Internet Explorer geschlossen werden und ein Fenster in meinem Desktop Programm geöffnet werden.


das soll doch heißen, dass Du in Deinem Java-Programm die entsprechende F-Taste drückst und damit bspw. das Schließen des IE anstößt, oder ??

Dafür muss doch dann der Focus auf der Java-Anwendung liegen, wie soll es sonst gehen?

Gruß Klaus


----------



## levtolstoi (7. Okt 2016)

Hallo,
der Focus kann (muß aber nicht) auf Internet Explorer sein, weil wie gesagt, ich steuere ihn von meinem Programm fern. D.h. es sollen alle Möglichkeiten klappen, ob der Focus auf Internet Explorer liegt (er ist ja ein Objekt im meinem Programm) oder auf meiner Anwendung. D.h. es soll ein KeyListener vom Internet Explorer sein, den ich im meinem Programm auffange.
Gruß


----------



## sascha-sphw (23. Okt 2016)

Ich denke die Rede ist von Global Hotkeys. Das geht, so weit ich weiß, mit reinem Java nicht, hier brauchst Du die Unterstützung von nativem Code.
Hab das hier gefunden. https://github.com/tulskiy/jkeymaster


----------

